# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Essilor - Accolade And Accolade Freedom Lenses

## Samuel Jong

Is it a new technology PALs?

----------------------------------------

ESSILOR LAUNCHES ESSILOR LAUNCHES ACCOLADE AND ACCOLADE FREEDOM LENSES
Essilor has announced the launch of two new progressive addition lenses, Accolade and Accolade Freedom. Available in February 2007, Accolade and Accolade Freedom are designed as top-tier progressive options for ECPs. Accolade customizes the lens to the shape of the patient's globe using new Harmonix technology. The result, according to the company, is fast adaptation and better vision. Accolade Freedom offers the benefits of Harmonix technology and adds FrameOptimization technology to customize the backside design using digital surfacing, based on frame dimensions. 


Essilor has announced the launch of two new progressive addition lenses, Accolade and Accolade Freedom. Available in February 2007, Accolade and Accolade Freedom are designed as top-tier progressive options for ECPs. Accolade customizes the lens to the shape of the patient's globe using new Harmonix technology. The result, according to the company, is fast adaptation and better vision. Accolade Freedom offers the benefits of Harmonix technology and adds FrameOptimization technology to customize the backside design using digital surfacing, based on frame dimensions.

----------


## MarcE

Do you have Physio and Physio 360 in Thailand yet?  Sounds like you do now.

----------


## Fezz

The marketing force that is Essilor never ceases to amaze me. They continue to grab the spotlight with product releases and updates and fanfare. The business model that they follow is very interesting . When you dissect there product launches you will see a company that is run by some very bright businessman. They create need, want, desire and envy. I am concerned about a lot of what they say and do business wise. One odd business practice is the fact that they rarely phase out or discontinue a product. They just keep saturating the market with "new and improved" products at a very brisk pace. 

What was the last progressive design that they phased out? Was it the Varilux II, or maybe the Varilux Infinity. 

How long has Adapter been on the market? How about the Natural? 

How will we as a group embrace the new Accolade, and Accolade Freedom?

New name...same old product and marketing hype?

----------


## Golfnorth

> The marketing force that is Essilor never ceases to amaze me. They continue to grab the spotlight with product releases and updates and fanfare. The business model that they follow is very interesting . When you dissect there product launches you will see a company that is run by some very bright businessman. They create need, want, desire and envy. I am concerned about a lot of what they say and do business wise. One odd business practice is the fact that they rarely phase out or discontinue a product. They just keep saturating the market with "new and improved" products at a very brisk pace. 
> 
> What was the last progressive design that they phased out? Was it the Varilux II, or maybe the Varilux Infinity. 
> 
> How long has Adapter been on the market? How about the Natural? 
> 
> How will we as a group embrace the new Accolade, and Accolade Freedom?
> 
> New name...same old product and marketing hype?


Amen brother!

----------


## Fezz

> Amen brother!



;)




If you all stand along the wall, grab your cup, and proceed to the kool-aid.
Lets all drink it in.....



:cheers:

----------


## Barry Santini

> How will we as a group embrace the new Accolade, and Accolade Freedom?


I suggest caution here, as any *Essilor* named product usually winds up on the price-trumpeting, mass-warehouse chains menus.

Beware!

Barry

----------


## Cherry Optical

> I suggest caution here, as any *Essilor* named product usually winds up on the price-trumpeting, mass-warehouse chains menus.
> 
> Beware!
> 
> Barry


I hear you there Barry.  We have taken the approach to only promote the Accolde Freedom with Crizal Alize' Clear Guard to or Indepedent Eyecare Professionals.

Some of the marketing materials I have seen are impressive.  The Frame Optimization concept makes sense.  It seems similar to Kodak Unique in that variable corridor length design.

Who knows... I'll keep you'll posted on the success or lack there of.

Adam

----------


## m0002a

> I hear you there Barry. We have taken the approach to only promote the Accolde Freedom with Crizal Alize' Clear Guard to or Indepedent Eyecare Professionals.
> 
> Some of the marketing materials I have seen are impressive. The Frame Optimization concept makes sense. It seems similar to Kodak Unique in that variable corridor length design.
> 
> Who knows... I'll keep you'll posted on the success or lack there of.
> 
> Adam


As mentioned in another thread, The Accolade Freedom is being sold by Walmart as the NikonEyes Customized 1.67, made at the Essilor Avisia lab in Dallas. Price in most Walmart locations is $389.

----------


## MarcE

> As mentioned in another thread, The Accolade Freedom is being sold by Walmart as the NikonEyes Customized 1.67, made at the Essilor Avisia lab in Dallas. Price in most Walmart locations is $389.


Like the Physio360, which comes from the same lab, it includes a premium AR with super-slick coat as a default.  Hmmm, makes you wonder, doesn't it?

If fact, if it is true that the corridor is variable depending on the frame size, it looks like Essilor for the first time has provided their newest, most premium lens to the mass market BEFORE being provided to ECPs.  WM has had this lens since at least August.  It has a MFH of 15mm.

Wal-mart has options from Essilor that aren't available (until now) to ECPs.

Hoya and TOG has replaced Essilor as my progressives of choice.

----------


## erosthedog

Just got back from Heart of America Conference.

I ask two Essilor reps the same question. What is the difference between Physio and Accolade. 

First rep told me that they are the same that one lens is for the chains and one is for private offices. Second rep told me she did not know what the difference is.

Sounds like you or your patients wont notice any difference except the price you pay.:hammer:

----------


## nickrock

I was going to comment on the same thing as eros. If you'll notice the Accolade and Accolade Freedom is put out by Essilor, NOT Varilux, the product is directly being marketed to chains. Offer the Physio and 360 to independants and Accolades to everyone else. That way you don't p*ss off anyone, or wait....is it everyone?

----------


## Cherry Optical

> As mentioned in another thread, The Accolade Freedom is being sold by Walmart as the NikonEyes Customized 1.67, made at the Essilor Avisia lab in Dallas. Price in most Walmart locations is $389.


My question would be, "Are Wal-Mart customers really buying it?" Do Wal-Mart Optica patients go there for $400 progressives? I have some of the NikonEyes Customized literature here and it doesn't mention anything about the variable corridor lengths or customization for eye shape. I do find it interesting that the term Digital Surfacing popped up first on the Nikoneyes lens. Also, the lit I have from Nikon Corp. and Essilor says the min. height is 17 mm.

Far be it from me to defend Essilor and Wal-Mart (although I often find myself doing so on the later) I am positive that the lenses are NOT the same EXACT thing as Accolade or Physio 360. I think this Nikon lens is part of an agreement between Essilor and Nikon that was reach some time ago. Remember the whole NPP Nikon Performance Package? My assumption is that Nikon gave Essilor marketing rights to the Nikon name in return for helping Nikon release their lenses into the US market. Anyone wonder what happend to Presio i, or whatever it was called? There were a few Nikon branded lenses that just never took off, except at Wal-Mart apparently......

Just some more food for thought.

Adam

----------


## Samuel Jong

*Just want to know if Essilor - Accolade And Accolade Freedom lenses are already launhed in the market?*

----------


## Cherry Optical

> *Just want to know if Essilor - Accolade And Accolade Freedom lenses are already launhed in the market?*


Yes.

----------


## m0002a

> My question would be, "Are Wal-Mart customers really buying it?" Do Wal-Mart Optica patients go there for $400 progressives? I have some of the NikonEyes Customized literature here and it doesn't mention anything about the variable corridor lengths or customization for eye shape. I do find it interesting that the term Digital Surfacing popped up first on the Nikoneyes lens. Also, the lit I have from Nikon Corp. and Essilor says the min. height is 17 mm.
> 
> Far be it from me to defend Essilor and Wal-Mart (although I often find myself doing so on the later) I am positive that the lenses are NOT the same EXACT thing as Accolade or Physio 360. I think this Nikon lens is part of an agreement between Essilor and Nikon that was reach some time ago. Remember the whole NPP Nikon Performance Package? My assumption is that Nikon gave Essilor marketing rights to the Nikon name in return for helping Nikon release their lenses into the US market. Anyone wonder what happend to Presio i, or whatever it was called? There were a few Nikon branded lenses that just never took off, except at Wal-Mart apparently......
> 
> Just some more food for thought.
> 
> Adam


I spent some time talking to the head buyer of ophthalmic products for Walmart. I was given a phone number to call in Bentonville AR, and then they conferenced in the head buyer who was on his cell phone driving somewhere. The head buyer was very clear that the lens sold as the NikonEyes Customized at Walmart is the Accolade Freedom, which is the Essilor version of the Varilux Physio 360. This buyer was extremely knowledgeable about lenses, and said that the lenses are made in the Essilor Avisia lab in Dallas, unlike their other lenses which are made at a Walmart owned lab.

The Walmart buyer said the NikonEyes Customized is digitally surfaced on both sides, which is almost verbatim language from the Varilux website description of the Physio 360. I am not sure if the corridor length of the NikonEyes Customized is automatically variable depending on Rx, nor do I know for sure if the Accolade Freedom is identical to the Physio 360. But there was no question that the Walmart corporate office responsible for buying lenses claims the NikonEyes Customized is the Accolade Freedom.

In the past year or so Walmart has tried going up-market on a number of products they offer. As you mentioned not many people may go to Walmart and purchase a $389 lens (no need to exaggerate). Walmart has not done well with their up-market strategy in other departments, so only time will tell if they stay with the Nikon Eyes Customized. But since it is not made in their own lab, there is probably not much overhead in selling the model.

----------


## Samuel Jong

> Yes.


Thanks Cherry.

----------


## For-Life

> My question would be, "Are Wal-Mart customers really buying it?" Do Wal-Mart Optica patients go there for $400 progressives? I have some of the NikonEyes Customized literature here and it doesn't mention anything about the variable corridor lengths or customization for eye shape. I do find it interesting that the term Digital Surfacing popped up first on the Nikoneyes lens. Also, the lit I have from Nikon Corp. and Essilor says the min. height is 17 mm.
> 
> Far be it from me to defend Essilor and Wal-Mart (although I often find myself doing so on the later) I am positive that the lenses are NOT the same EXACT thing as Accolade or Physio 360. I think this Nikon lens is part of an agreement between Essilor and Nikon that was reach some time ago. Remember the whole NPP Nikon Performance Package? My assumption is that Nikon gave Essilor marketing rights to the Nikon name in return for helping Nikon release their lenses into the US market. Anyone wonder what happend to Presio i, or whatever it was called? There were a few Nikon branded lenses that just never took off, except at Wal-Mart apparently......
> 
> Just some more food for thought.
> 
> Adam


You're right, the customers do not go to Wal-Mart for high end products.  I talk to the Opticians here and they only use the most basic products for 99 percent of cases.  The times they use a higher end lens is when a customer comes in asking for that particular lens.

----------


## Barry Santini

> I The head buyer was very clear that the lens sold as the NikonEyes Customized at Walmart is the Accolade Freedom, which is the Essilor version of the Varilux Physio 360. This buyer was extremely knowledgeable about lenses, and said that the lenses are made in the Essilor Avisia lab in Dallas, unlike their other lenses which are made at a Walmart owned lab.


Those boarders *not* using any lens from Essilor's Avisia lab...beware! Do be afraid of *any* mass-market lens that is processed at the Avisia facility. My experience has been uniformly poor, both on delivery time and on lens quality (surface irregularities, and compeltely forget about any plus (+) lenses comin' out thin...including Definity!

I say...let them have it. I only hope Comsumer Reports will uncover the sham of Essilor just using the vernerable NIKON name in their next eyewear report.

Shame on Essilor....and Nikon, for such an outright deception foistered on the public!

Barry

----------


## Samuel Jong

I couldn't find the products in the Essilor's web, anybody can find it?

----------


## m0002a

There is a press release here 
http://www.essilorusa.com/Press+Room/
entitled _1/5/2007 Patients are Adapting Better, Faster with Accolade and Accolade Freedom Lenses_ that has some informaiton. Here is an excerpt:
"Accolade lenses have a 17 mm fitting height and Accolade Freedom lenses have a fitting height as low as 15 mm. Accolade Freedom lenses come systematic with Crizal and other premium Essilor anti-reflective (AR) coatings. Both lenses will be available through Essilor Laboratories of America (ELOA) and Independent Distribution Division (IDD) laboratories."Interesting that Walmart advertises that the NikonEyes Customized to have a minimum fitting height of 15mm (not surprising because the NikonEyes Customized is actually the Accolade Freedom).

----------


## NavyChief

go to accoladefreedom.com

----------


## Cherry Optical

> go to accoladefreedom.com


As a note, we have been having great success with this lens.  Currently doing about 90-140 pair per month over the last 3 months.

Patients seem to notice the difference as they are telling their Opticians and the Opticians are relaying that message to us.

Adam

----------


## Jubilee

Yeah too bad LensCrafters now is surfacing the Accolade in house. Oh and they can order Physio 360's so I would assume they can get the Accolade Freedom as well.

----------


## Cherry Optical

> Yeah too bad LensCrafters now is surfacing the Accolade in house. Oh and they can order Physio 360's so I would assume they can get the Accolade Freedom as well.


The opinion of a number of people I have spoke with at Essilor is that the Accolade Freedom will be too expensive for the LCs of the world to promote.  The standard design Accolade will be promoted and sold due to it's low price point.

I could be wrong, but usually the chain's don't jump on board with lenses that are 3-4X the price of what they have stocked.

Adam

----------


## NavyChief

Actually the "eye" you saw, if you inspected more closely is different.  The front line that traces the "cornea" surface of the etching goes _past_ the "lid" marking.  They don't look the same, there is a slight differance.

----------


## NickJohnson2008

Navy Chief,

I am sure you are right but I could not find this post adjacent to mine in which I mentioned the lenses sold to me as NIKON were inscribed with a small "eye" logo - which I looked up in a 14 page database of lens identifiers as Signet Armorlite.  (So, I am not sure where my response is going on the forum.)

You are saying the "arc" extends above the VEE and that is different but I could easily have missed such a small difference - in fact until very close examination I did not see that there was an arc at all but thought it was a triangle -but what does that identify these lenses as?

Prior to that I emailed NIKON and received an image specifying what a NIKON lens:"should" bear and it was always an "N" followed perhaps by letter or numeral but "always" and "N" according to Nikon.

Are you saying the "eye" mark I saw on these lenses (whether the arc goes above the VEE or not) sold to me as NIKON were actually NIKON? Or Essilor?

If so that 14 page database definitely needs updating.

----------


## NickJohnson2008

http://www.laramyk.com/tools/pal_chart.html

This was the database I used to identify the lenses sold to me as Nikon Eyes as actually being Signet Armolite.  As you can see there is no similar mark for any other manufacturer so I am very interested if I have misidentified these lenses as your earlier post implies and if so, what manufacturer made them.  Thank you.

----------


## NavyChief

The annual PRogressive Lens Identifier book that most if not all opticals has, doesn't list it. But when I called Essilor to make sure I got the correct lens, they pointed out the differance. And I do notice the differance between the two .

----------


## Fezz

Addressed to Nick Johnson2008 whose post was removed due to guideline violations. hcj



Just what kind of -Other Eyecare-Related Field are you in?

Maybe a review of the posting guidelines is in order?


"This forum is for Eyecare Professionals. Consumers are allowed to post in the Just Conversation forum and non-optical topics only. Please be aware that any questions involving optics or eyecare may be removed. These kinds of questions should be discussed with a qualified eyecare professional who has examined you and is familiar with your situation."

----------


## jessecd

I have very little doubt that the accolade and physio are in their essence, the same lens. Similarly, Lenscrafters was selling exclusively (until recently) the Scotchguard AR...which amusingly was packaged exactly the same as  Crizal Alize.  I found that funny when I worked there a couple years ago before we started our own clinic. The point is that lenses and coatings are always marketed as the greatest things since sliced bread, often with very little noticeable benefit. Progressive lenses are the most ridiculously advertised optical product. I've bounced between Ovation and Physio 360 and had more non adapts from the Physio 360. Both are great lenses, the reality is however that there really is not the amazingly improved the marketing campaign suggests. For whatever reason, however, opticians continue to be swayed. We don't trust advertising anywhere else, but when Varliux announces a huge breakthrough we all get excited. odd. anyway, thats my 2 cents. That being said, for the 75 cent semi finished cost difference, im switching all of our semifinished lenses to accolade. It so far has proved to be just fine...perhaps slightly better than ovation...perhaps.

----------


## Cherry Optical

> I have very little doubt that the accolade and physio are in their essence, the same lens. 
> 
> Both are great lenses, the reality is however that there really is not the amazingly improved the marketing campaign suggests. 
> 
> That being said, for the 75 cent semi finished cost difference, im switching all of our semifinished lenses to accolade. It so far has proved to be just fine...perhaps slightly better than ovation...perhaps.


I am going to break my silence from Optiboard as this post shows the reason I have left the forum.  

The Accolade and Physio are not the same lens, especially when you blur the distinction between the two by mentioning the Physio 360, whose 'comparative' lens would be the Accolade Freedom.  Very different lens styles, both of which (if fit properly) will provide excellent results.

Regarding your contention that 'there really is not the amazingly improved' you apparently haven't tried too many styles.  Trying one Free-Form style (Physio 360) and saying they all don't deliver on the promises is horrible logic.  My guess is you are a Obama supporter.

To top it all off you end your post by telling everyone that you are seeing improved results with the Accolade standard vs. the Ovation.  Honestly, drunk, stoned, or just confused?

Adam

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Disclaimer- Essilor employee (Technical Marketing Manager)

Just to clear up a few items raised on this thread...
*1.) Essilor's Accolade & Accolade Freedom are not the same as Varilux Physio and Varilux Physio 360.* Read the literature and it becomes clear the designs use completely different technologies and approaches.

Varilux Physio- uses wavefront correction to create clearer distance vision, align intermediate astigmatism, and stabilize near power- Accolade Freedom uses a biometry concept to match the progression to the shape of the retina.

360 Optimization (applied to Varilux products) matches the front and back surface designs to create wider fields of vision by reducing the alteration of the progression by the distance power and optimizes the periphery to the wearer's correction. Framitization Technology (applied to Accolade Freedom), redistributes the visual zones of the lens to take best advantage of the frame shape.

*2.) WalMart does purchase lenses from Essilor, and some of those lenses are made in Dallas, Texas* (the lenses purchased by WalMart are made at Avisia, 360 Varilux products are made in Omega- which is about a mile down the street). Even if they were made in the same laboratory, I fail to understand how that makes them the same product. Oh, and I've been in Bentonville and have met the buyers personally (in fact, I was the one who initially presented the Accolade design technology to them). The product is not- nor was ever presented- as "the Essilor version of Varilux Physio 360. WalMart's buyers seek to provide the best products for their customers, which may be why they purchase lenses and laboratory services from Essilor.

*3.)* I take particular exception to the comment regarding* "often with very little noticeable benefit"* (to the wearer), since another one of the duties associated with my position involves oversight of our US based clinical studies. Since 2000, Essilor has spent over $1.2 billion researching and developing new ophthalmic products which are clinically proven to provide very real and measureable benefits to the end consumer. I don't know what products you choose to use, but chances are we've tested them in either a clinical or testing laboratory environment.

----------


## Happylady

Hi Pete, glad to see you stepping in here!  Do you think one is better then the other in real life situations?

----------


## Cherry Optical

> The product is not- nor was ever presented- as "the Essilor version of Varilux Physio 360. WalMart's buyers seek to provide the best products for their customers, which may be why they purchase lenses and laboratory services from Essilor.


I figure I'll through a little gas on this fire:

How about the True Clear and True Clear HD?  Those *have* been marketed as a Physio 'like' PAL to VisionSource locations.  And the price is out of this world low.

True Clear is the lens you all should be doing your saber rattling over.

-Adam

----------


## gemstone

> I suggest caution here, as any *Essilor* named product usually winds up on the price-trumpeting, mass-warehouse chains menus.
> 
> Beware!
> 
> Barry


 What would they sell a blank that has to be digitally sufaced before it becomes the product for?

----------


## Cherry Optical

> What would they sell a blank that has to be digitally sufaced before it becomes the product for?


In the vast majority of Essilor's 'Free-Form' styles they use the same semi-finished blank you would use for a non 'digitally designed' PAL.  So, 'the same price' as a normal blank.

-Adam

----------


## gemstone

> In the vast majority of Essilor's 'Free-Form' styles they use the same semi-finished blank you would use for a non 'digitally designed' PAL. So, 'the same price' as a normal blank.
> 
> -Adam


 Yes.. I was just trying to make the point that free form lenses will not become overstock or surplus because they are ground to order, not mass molded.  You may find a bunch of Comforts in a warehouse and get a good deal.  It will never happen with Physios.

----------


## Cherry Optical

> Yes.. I was just trying to make the point that free form lenses will not become overstock or surplus because they are ground to order, not mass molded. You may find a bunch of Comforts in a warehouse and get a good deal. It will never happen with Physios.


They are both made the same way with 'digital' molds now.  

You will find an inventory of Comforts, Ellipses, and Physios that could create regular Comfort, Ellipse, or Physio - OR - with the correct equipment and software they could be digitally surfaced to be Comfort 360s, Ellipse 360s, or Physio 360s.  

Its not the lens blank that makes the difference in the 360 designs it is the surfacing equipment and software which creates a better design.

-Adam

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Adam is correct- Varilux 360 Optimization is a design component created through a calculation process which creates a complex surface on the back surface of the traditional version blank.

In effect, the design integrates the progression on the front and the distance power on the back.  The result is a lens design as it would be were the engineer able to know _exactly_ the distance power and orientation that will be mated to the progressive effect s/he is trying to create.  I really like the format, because it gives the advantage of molding (extremely highly accurate reproduction) with the freedom of digital surfacing (high levels of customization).

As far as real life between Accolade Freedom and Varilux Physio 360, it will depend on the situation- as well as the setting.  Accolade Freedom uses the Framitization Technology to redistribute visual zones to take advantage of frame shape.  Varilux achieves this through specific designs (e.g., Varilux Ellipse is very specifically designed to work in short corridor frames).  

So, if you are in a retail setting, and therefore cannot get Varilux Ellipse directly (yes, you can order it through a laboratory- but Essilor does not sell semi-finished Varilux to retail), Accolade Freedom is probably the best short corridor offering out there.  If you are on the private side of things, Varilux Ellipse is the only PAL specifically designed for short corridor frames.

Also, if you have a distance Rx above -2.00 sph and/or -1.00 cyl, the 360 Optimization shows higher levels of performance in clinical trials.  Likewise, if you have a need for exceptionally fast adaptation rates (usually of great interest to retailers who have larger customer volumes), the biometric design component of Accolade Freedom has been shown to decrease adaptation times.

As I've delved further and further into progressive technology, it has become apparent that there are a.) a lot of areas in which performance can be enhanced, b.) a lot of ways to do it, and c.) you usually have to make choices about what you want to in enhance and how.  Between, Accolade Freedom, Varilux Physio 360, Varilux Ipseo, and DEFINITY, there are some really innovative technologies that really do enhance performance to measureable degrees.

----------


## Lee H

True Clear pricing is _unbelieveably_ low and has been marketed as "Physio like" 


*On another note*
Pete, in the real world, for the presbyope that works in an office environment and has < -2.00D of distance correction and <2.00 of cyl and about a 1.75 add, which lens would be best? Accolade, Physio, or True Clear, including the digitally surfaced versions? 

Also, what percentage of patients do *you* feel, will believe the extra cost of digitally surfaced lenses, is worth the extra $$$? 

I'm wrestling with the benefit/cost factor for the majority. In other words, are these patients getting their money's worth? I want to offer the best but not oversell....does that make sense?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Pete Hanlin

TruClear is manufactured by Essilor as a private label branded product owned by _Vision Source!_- which is a very large group of private practitioners. TruClear is its own unique product with its own unique design- it is not Varilux Physio (and any statement as such is false, not only from a marketing standpoint but from the fact that Varilux Physio and TruClear are based on completely different design technologies). TruClear is a great design- its just not Varilux Physio.

What lens would I recommend? The last PAL of choice I was using prior to joining Essilor in 2002 was Varilux Panamic. Although originally skeptical (having arrived at the conclusion that most PALs were basically the same and finding that Varilux Comfort was a very good design that provided almost universal adaption), I finally agreed to try Varilux Panamic as a "top tier" PAL for any patient who indicated that swim was a problem. Most patients were quite satisfied in their current PAL- but when asked if there was anything they would change if they could, a surprising number noted problems with stairs or the ground. Almost without exception (in fact, I cannot recall one- but there may have been one), Varilux Panamic provided more comfortable vision (I was previously using SOLA VIP and Varilux Comfort) and the patient was able to notice a difference. We got to where everyone was recommended Varilux Panamic and it worked just swimmingly for me (pun intended).

Based on what I see in comparisons today, I would recommend Varilux Physio for those with low Rxs. Is it worth the money? In my opinion (which I'll admit may be biased- but is based on clinical observation)- yes. In numerous clinical studies, 72% of patients noted a DEFINITE improvement (particularly with distance vision) with Varilux Physio- and these were patients who had paid for their lenses (there is an American Academy of Ophthalmology poster on this study).

Actually, some of the most noticeable results for Varilux Physio come with patients with low Rxs. These patients are relatively unmotivated to wear full time correction- because most are capable of functioning in distance without correction. For these patients, providing clean crisp distance vision while wearing correction is paramount to their tolerance and/or enjoyment of the lens. Varilux Physio does not significantly reduce contrast, because the modulation transfer function is very high (MTF is a measure of how well an optical lens or system preserves the contrast inherent to the image). Independent researchers have been able to demonstrate that Varilux Physio provides up to 30% better contrast over other PALs.

So, assuming a Varilux Physio is being sold for $50-100 more than a Varilux Comfort, yeah- I would pay the extra (and I'd certainly have no trouble recommending the technology to my patients). I'm going to use these lenses for two or so years, and every time I drive at night or go to a movie I will see better with them vs. anything else we've tested.

Above -2.00 sphere or -1.00 cylinder, I have absolutely no qualms whatsoever recommending 360 Optimization (and for those engineers who value every little iota of clarity, I'd feel like their best shot at being happy- assuming that is possible- is with 360). Again, we simply have the data which shows patients do see better with the design.

I believe pretty strongly in the PAL and AR products Essilor makes- which makes my job a lot easier! All that said, I still think the most VITAL component to performance is the fit and Rx. I'd rather have my parents in terrifically fit SOLA VIPs than sloppily fit Varilux Physios. Fit being equal, however, Varilux Physio is worth it.

----------


## Lee H

Thanks for your quick response Pete!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> I am going to break my silence from Optiboard as this post shows the reason I have left the forum. 
> 
> The Accolade and Physio are not the same lens, especially when you blur the distinction between the two by mentioning the Physio 360, whose 'comparative' lens would be the Accolade Freedom. Very different lens styles, both of which (if fit properly) will provide excellent results.
> 
> Regarding your contention that 'there really is not the amazingly improved' you apparently haven't tried too many styles. Trying one Free-Form style (Physio 360) and saying they all don't deliver on the promises is horrible logic. My guess is you are a Obama supporter.
> 
> To top it all off you end your post by telling everyone that you are seeing improved results with the Accolade standard vs. the Ovation. Honestly, drunk, stoned, or just confused?
> 
> Adam


What's with the personal attacks?

----------


## jessecd

> What's with the personal attacks?



This is all very amusing...we are talking about eyeglass lenses - not debating religious or political views. To get that upset because a difference of opinion about a lens design is funny...seriously funny - a little silly but still very funny. And again, my point is that regardless of the hype, historically new lenses offer *slight* improvements over previous generations...hence my statement that "perhaps, just perhaps, Accolade is better than ovation...perhaps" I did a 50 customer trial showed, and had one less non adapt than the ovation...but 50 patients is hardly statistically sound. HENCE THE "PERHAPS" and hence my reticence to accept the marketing reports from Varlix et all when they survey 200 patients (see varilux.com studies). 200 subjects is too small of a test group, Stats 101. 

The issue here is not whether or not physio is the greatest thing since sliced bread, or if the accolade is the same lens, but of what we are telling our patients. 

An optical down the road (friends of mine) have screwed themselves over the last year by selling the hell out of the Physio by essentially reiterating the marketing propaganda and charging $100 more than comfort. The result: a year later, patients are NOT coming back. They can get a cheaper (comfort, accolade, etc) elsewhere.  This sort of selling, drawn from the marketing propaganda I slammed earlier, results in poor customer service and hurts business. It reminds me of the time les schwab tires finally convinced me to buy the proxes T tires. They were 100 bucks more and lasted about 2k miles more. Was that worth $100? No, not really, but there was slight improvement. Same thing for physio vs accolade. 

Furthermore, lens companies do not pay for R&D to release new and improved lenses because they are  generous and benevolent and care for the eyeglass wearers of the world - they do it for the competitive edge. So getting fired up about a lens design that is designed and marketed for purely business reasons, is again, just silly.

And I don't care for Obama. ;)

Jesse

----------


## sharpstick777

> Hoya and TOG has replaced Essilor as my progressives of choice.


TOG?  Does not compute, is not and in the acronym dictionary at http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/tog.  Probably something pretty simple and I am not getting it.

I'm not really very sharp

Sharpstick

----------


## Fezz

> TOG?  Does not compute, is not and in the acronym dictionary at http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/tog.  Probably something pretty simple and I am not getting it.
> 
> I'm not really very sharp
> 
> Sharpstick



Hey Sharpstick,

Here you go:

http://www.thaiopticalgroup.com/index_en.htm

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## THE MEB

having gone to "presbyopia 2000" brought to us by essilor down in tampa in february 2000, which ended up being an introduction to their panamic lens. After having sat through 2 days of trying to understand french exec's accents giving powerpoint demonstrations of double blind studies of the panamic compared to the comfort, one done in france, the other at the optometry school on illinois, I believe, they showed, through explanations and pie charts that clincal trials indicated people saw better in every quadrant of vision with the panamic. We now know what occured in real life usages. I'm just sayin'

----------


## Metronome

Delete.

----------


## Patsy

Our dispensary is going to change from one of our local labs to an Essilor lab and we have been instructed by our doc to use their Tru Clear and Tru Clear HD as our lenses of choice with most patients.  I haven't seen this lens mentioned on any posts.  Anyone using it?  Any comments?

----------


## sharpstick777

I am not defending Essilor, but here is my take... 

Digital Processing has openned up options to the manufacturer not available before:
1) designs can be changed with just a small change in algorithms (which effects can also be easily simulated on a computer)
2) increased processing accuracy enables the designer to focus on optical issues that they could not previously address (ie, both higher order and lower order abberations, variable asphericity, etc.)

And as such...
3) despite the improved accuracy, with only 2 surfaces on a lens, only 2 types of distortion/aberation can be address easily in one design (there might be exceptions to this but I want to keep it simple).
4) R&D discovers multiple ways to improve lens designs with different theories, but with the limitations of a single material and 2 surfaces not all of these designs can be used on the same lens
5) These improvements are added to a base progressive design on a computer with a change in algorithms, so that effectively and easily you have a new and slightly different progressive lens, and new digital front side molds can be produced in literally just hours.
6) marketing gets a hold of this, goes bonkers, then confuses an entire industry including experienced and knowledgable optical professionals...    by micro-marketing a hundred different designs (do we have a progressive designed specifically for bowlers in the works somewhere?)

...who go back to dispensing Sola VIPs because at least we don't have any marketing hype to wade through.  

Is this it in a nut shell?  Care to comment Pete?

Sharpstick

----------


## boilerroom

I heard about the Persona after I ordered my Accolade Freedoms, are the Accolades considered High Def as well? Thank you.

----------


## gunner05

Not to call anyone out, but as a walmart optican (yeah snicker if you must) I do have a story that might shed some light on this.  We get ALL of our "Nikon" lenses from Avisa.  In general, that ends up being a few poly asph SV and a ton of Nikon customized.  Nikon customized just happens to a rebranded accolade freedom sold by walmart.  Somehow, I ordered a nikon customized and it came in as....  wait for it... physio 360.  If Omega and Avisa are completely different labs and these are completely different lenses, then how in the HELL did they ship that to me?  I had already been pretty convinced that essilor and varilux products were essentially the same, but after that, there's no way that anyone can convince me that there's a valid difference.

Essilor produces a lens and gives it to the private guys as a varilux product.  Higher markup on those for essilor to recoup their development/marketing.  After 9 months to a year, oddly enough, a very similar lens appears for the chain stores marketed under the essilor name.  I can see what's happening here, but I guess others can't.

----------


## MarcE

> I can see what's happening here, but I guess others can't.


Oh yes, we can all see it.  We've seen it for years.  However:
Physio 360 and the Nikon custom are (I belive) different lenses.  My guess is that the lens you wanted was on backorder and they substituted or they pulled the wrong lens.  I have had the later happen, but very very rarely,

Here is what I think.  When Essilor designs lenses, they have a few that are what they consider are successful.  Then they go to wearer studies/satisfaction surveys.  One of the lens designs will win and be released as the "Newest, best Varilux ever".  But what happens to the 2nd and 3rd place lenses?  They are probably very good.  They meet the criteria that Essilor had in mind and they took quite a bit of time and cost to develop and manufacturer the molds.
Imagine you are Essilor and a company like Vision Source or Wal-Mart came to you and asked for a "special" lens at "special" pricing.  What would you do to maximize profits?  Maybe pull a currently unused, runner-up lens design off the shelf and sell it at the rate of 100,000 pair/month?
Of course you would.

----------


## boilerroom

So is the Accolade Freedom considered "High Definiton" or not as the "Persona" Claims to be?

----------


## gunner05

What makes a lens "hi def"?  That's the term they use at eyemasters for their trivex lenses.  Always drove me crazy.

----------


## boilerroom

It drove me crazy since day 1 and still does to this minute. The shortcoming of answers from the pros in the thread makes me feel like "snake oil" is at the helm of this term. Thanks Gunner, take care.

----------


## boilerroom

BTW, trying to get used to these new Accolade Freedoms, I find the intermediate a very narrow window, but I only had em on for 2 hours or so, so far. Cheers.

----------


## Patsy

I am having a pair of progressives made for myself.  I can use any lens and have used a variety of lenses in my past glasses including Definity, Piccolo, Truclear HD, Image, Sola and Brevity.  I can wear any lens and just about any seg ht., but this frame has 15.

I want to try something new and different that might be a good lens also for patients who want frames with 15 seg ht.

Simple question, I know, but always love your responses.

Thanks  Pat:idea:

----------


## KStraker

> I am having a pair of progressives made for myself.  I can use any lens and have used a variety of lenses in my past glasses including Definity, Piccolo, Truclear HD, Image, Sola and Brevity.  I can wear any lens and just about any seg ht., but this frame has 15.
> 
> I want to try something new and different that might be a good lens also for patients who want frames with 15 seg ht.
> 
> Simple question, I know, but always love your responses.
> 
> Thanks  Pat:idea:


For a freeform lens I recommend Hoya's Lifestyle Id Cd. In a more cost effective lens, I recommend Concord Micra.

----------


## Jacqui

Try Auto II from Shamir.

----------

